# Those that have sone cambet!



## bushpilot (Dec 3, 2012)

Am looking to those have been in actual combat. Mine was is in the air. Been and seen that. I was there in 68-69 TDY. Did what I was supposed to do. Flew most in Laos, plain of de jars. Last mission was golf of Tokin. Called " college eye task force"

Thanks, D.B.


----------

